# Dcx2496



## Teklock (Jan 7, 2014)

Got a question for the DCX2496 owners. I have one sitting around, so I would like to use the eq part for my mains and subs. Can route full range from "A" input to "1" output "B" input to "2" output and so on?


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes, The DCX allows any of the outputs to be linked to any of the inputs.


----------



## Teklock (Jan 7, 2014)

jtalden said:


> Yes, The DCX allows any of the outputs to be linked to any of the inputs.



It seems every time I route the inputs and outputs the way I want, I only have LMH LMH, LL MM HH, or LH LH LH. Why can't I do full range from 3 inputs to 3 outputs?


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

I use the "DCX-Remote16a.exe" to control the DCX using a PC>USB/Serial adaptor>DCX so I have very little experience navigating the front panel controls. I think the following general comments will help however.

Option 1
Set "LH LH LH" as the "out configuration" (section 3.1 in the manual). It uses A, B, C inputs an thus you can use either 1,3,5 outputs or 2,4,6 outputs for the 3 outputs.

Option 2
The "out configuration" is only a convenience it can be overridden in any manner by the "Input Source" (section 4.5 in the manual). Each output can be assigned to any input with that setting. The "out configuration" will still indicate the same setting because it is only a convenience for quick setup. The actual routing will be whatever you set for each output. You can then connect; output 1 to input A, output 2 to input B and output 3 input C for example.


----------



## Teklock (Jan 7, 2014)

jtalden said:


> I use the "DCX-Remote16a.exe" to control the DCX using a PC>USB/Serial adaptor>DCX so I have very little experience navigating the front panel controls. I think the following general comments will help however.
> 
> Option 1
> Set "LH LH LH" as the "out configuration" (section 3.1 in the manual). It uses A, B, C inputs an thus you can use either 1,3,5 outputs or 2,4,6 outputs for the 3 outputs.
> ...


I'm also using the PC remote app. So are you saying even though it says "L" for low it will still be full range if I don't set the xover? At least that is how I would think it would work...


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes, that is correct.


----------

